
The Little Book of Semaphores [pdf] - rspivak
http://www.greenteapress.com/semaphores/downey08semaphores.pdf
======
rubiquity
Just coming here to give my usual thank you/plug to Allen B. Downey for all of
his wonderfully written (and free!) books. Aside from The Little Book of
Semaphores, here are a few of my favorites:

How To Think Like A (Functional) Programmer ("Think OCaml") -
[http://greenteapress.com/thinkocaml/index.html](http://greenteapress.com/thinkocaml/index.html)

Think Operating Sytems -
[http://greenteapress.com/thinkos/index.html](http://greenteapress.com/thinkos/index.html)

Think Bayes - [http://greenteapress.com/wp/think-
bayes/](http://greenteapress.com/wp/think-bayes/)

Think Stats -
[http://greenteapress.com/thinkstats2/index.html](http://greenteapress.com/thinkstats2/index.html)

Also important is his section about how to help free books:
[http://greenteapress.com/easy.html](http://greenteapress.com/easy.html)

~~~
pthreads
Thank you for these links. I have read semaphores book and I recommend it to
others. Didn't know that there were other good titles from Downey. Planning on
reading them all.

------
Upvoter33
Great source. Another good one: [http://www.ostep.org](http://www.ostep.org)

~~~
rfrey
mlvljr, you may be shadowbanned. I bring it to your attention becaue your
comment history seems inoffensive so it may be in error if it is true.

------
Secretmapper
We're currently discussing Synchronization in our Operating Systems class and
it just feels inadequate. This looks like a solid material to dive deeper into
the topic :)

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Great book, but I wish there was a print edition.

~~~
AllenDowney
Working on it :) Maybe next year.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Yeah! Yeah!

------
b3h3moth
A very good guide on UNIX IPC is by Beej Jorgensen[0], it's totally free and
updated last 1st December 2015.

[0] [http://bit.ly/1pF0rAZ](http://bit.ly/1pF0rAZ) (Beej's Guide to Unix IPC)

